# I hope it snows, it snows and snows this winter ........



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres, 26" x 1.75, 200 spike.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2012)

Nice


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

Looks like they will do the job......

This year we have only had 2 days in London (In Feb) that stopped me cycling to work due to snow.
The main roads are usually very well gritted in London.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2012)

That's not a winter tyre!

This is a winter tyre!


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looks like they will do the job......
> 
> This year we have only had 2 days in London (In Feb) that stopped me cycling to work due to snow.
> The main roads are usually very well gritted in London.


 
But I'm a country boy now. I am sure Cambs CC will not grit the GBW. In fact I hope they don't as grit is very very corrosive.


----------



## middleagecyclist (16 Oct 2012)

Nice. I wonder how many studs you will lose per winter season? Two seasons in I've lost about five from each tyre. Doesn't change the grip but be warned they don't do so well on smooth dusty concrete when taking corners at speed!


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

Dayvo said:


> That's not a winter tyre!
> 
> This is a winter tyre!


 
That's the Schwalbe Mohican ............


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Nice. I wonder how many studs you will lose per winter season? Two seasons in I've lost about five from each tyre. Doesn't change the grip but be warned they don't do so well on smooth dusty concrete when taking corners at speed!


 
Hopefully none or the odd one. If they lose any more they will be returned for a refund.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> But I'm a country boy now. I am sure Cambs CC will not grit the GBW. In fact I hope they don't as grit is very very corrosive.


 

You know me Crankers... muck doesn't stay on my bike for long. Especially during the winter.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2012)

Snow studs are better in snow than marathon winters you know. LOL


----------



## AndyPeace (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> View attachment 13934
> 
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon Winter 200 spike tyres.


 
I used these tires in 2010 when we last had proper snow round here. They are marvelous. You do need to bed the studs in b4 riding in the snow, which involves riding carefully at low speed on good roads, though I belive there are other ways. If you don't multiple studs will fall out prematurley. They have worked well for me and are great when crossing ice as well as snow.



Crankarm said:


> That's the Schwalbe Mohican ............


This' Mohican' tire would only be suitable for off road travel! It's a different game to the marathon tire which is made for road use  The long spikes need something to bed into, but looks nice and evil


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

Is that tyre a Ice Spiker, not a Marathon Winter?

Retracted, MTB Marathon Winters are different to 700c Marathon Winters, .


----------



## AndyPeace (16 Oct 2012)

This article was fairly useful in deciding on snow tires.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2012)

That should do the trick! I'm going to try and gut my way through winter in the bike but if we get proper snowfall (I mean the 4+ feet of my youth, not the 8" that the lightweight modern motorist can't handle) then there's the Discovery to fall back on


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2012)

Discovery pah. I passed just about every 4x4 when we had bad snow, they were stuck behind other cars/vans/busses. Hah hah ha.


----------



## J.Primus (16 Oct 2012)

Given it's main roads through zone 1 for my commute I was just going to brazen it out on my road bike with the same kit on if it snows. Bad idea?


----------



## caesar (16 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Given it's main roads through zone 1 for my commute I was just going to brazen it out on my road bike with the same kit on if it snows. Bad idea?


 
Fine, just be careful when cornering and braking if its cold enough for ice and take it easy in snow.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Oct 2012)

They look good for ice, but is there enough tred for deep snow? (That may just be a comment of a jealous snow stud owner )


----------



## J.Primus (16 Oct 2012)

caesar said:


> Fine, just be careful when cornering and braking if its cold enough for ice and take it easy in snow.


 Cool, that's what I thought. It doesn't seem worth buying lots of kit for what is never more than 6-7 days in the year. That said I still don't want to take the bus in!


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Given it's main roads through zone 1 for my commute I was just going to brazen it out on my road bike with the same kit on if it snows. Bad idea?


You'll be ok in London, all that heat from the buildings. Don't get that cold. 1cm of Snow in London is a world disaster isn't it. LOL


----------



## J.Primus (16 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> You'll be ok in London, all that heat from the buildings. Don't get that cold. 1cm of Snow in London is a world disaster isn't it. LOL


 It is, you can certainly tell all the media are in London when it snows as they rarely report that the weather is in fact worse everywhere else.
I do enjoy the fact the weather is very nice here even if it is a bit hot in summer.


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2012)

Dayvo said:


> That's not a winter tyre!
> 
> This is a winter tyre!


 
What'll that tyre do to your hands getting it off and on when you get a puncture!

(As for the chav who steps out in front of you )


----------



## Matthames (16 Oct 2012)

I have a pair of Winters, currently in the process of bedding them in. One thing to note though, when riding them on normal roads they do seem to have a lot more rolling resistance to them and they constantly sound like you are riding on gravel. You will get used to the noise after a while.

I have some abiding memories of winters gone by where there have been vehicles getting stuck because the road has become an ice rink: mainly due to the council not gritting the section of road near my home. There have been cases where buses have been cancelled in my area due to it becoming too dangerous for them. Not sure how the Winters are going to perform, but I do hope that when everything else has ground to a halt, I can still make it into work.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> They look good for ice, but is there enough tred for deep snow? (That may just be a comment of a jealous snow stud owner )


 
At least the winters look like they're not so aggresive you can't just fit and forget them. The problem with the tyres with agressive deep snow tread is you wouldn't want to ride them in much else. I got some Ice Spikers for the crappy two winters in a row before the last one, but they are far too OTT to fit on a commuter just for general winter riding. tho I think the 2013 Winters have 200 spikes instead of the previous 100.


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

I have Marathon Winters for my winter ice bike and Ice Spikers on cheap MTB for when it snows. From previous experience the Marathon Winters are not much good in fresh snow or snow that is not frozen. I only used the Ice Spikers once last year for one morning after fresh snow over night when riding on the Winters would have been difficult to say the least.
In my opinion Marathon Winters are for icy conditions, Ice Spikers are for icy but mainly snowy conditions.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Discovery pah. I passed just about every 4x4 when we had bad snow, they were stuck behind other cars/vans/busses. Hah hah ha.



Think back and you'll recall that was not me.

Me is the wife's Discovery 4 with snow and ice modes in the undercarriage, a set of spare wheels with spangly new Hankook Optimos for when average temp plummets, and a driver who's dibble 4 x 4 on and off road trained. 

I look forward to seeing you overtake me through a metre of snow. Trying in vain, that is.

There is an off road route I can use for work, though I tend to a avoid it as horse riders have zero environmental sensitivity and mash the surface stupid in wet weather. A bit of snow or ice and the surface swings my way and ill be commuting on the Trance.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> I used these tires in 2010 when we last had proper snow round here. They are marvelous. You do need to bed the studs in b4 riding in the snow, which involves riding carefully at low speed on good roads, though I belive there are other ways. If you don't multiple studs will fall out prematurley. They have worked well for me and are great when crossing ice as well as snow.
> 
> 
> This' Mohican' tire would only be suitable for off road travel! It's a different game to the marathon tire which is made for road use  The long spikes need something to bed into, but looks nice and evil


 
Hi Andy, Thanks for your post. How long or how far would you suggest I ride on them to bed them in? I'm just about to take the Marathon XRs off and try some Specialised Armadillo Nimbus tyres I've had kicking around for ages. I was going to put these on for the summer but didn't get around to it so stuck with the XRs until now. Maybe it's worth going staight to the Marathon Winters so they are bedded in for when the snow and ice comes for real? I ride about 35-40 miles each day 5-6 days a week but sometimes do 10-11 days on the trot so quite a high mileage. I meet even get a spair set of cheap wheels to put them on so I am not for ever mucking about changing tyres every other day. Thanks again for your post. Very helpful.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Oct 2012)

iirc shwable recommend 60 km. I'm sure it's on the paper label that comes wrapped around the tyre.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Oct 2012)

http://www.schwalbetires.com/spikes_page

Sorry 40km


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Think back and you'll recall that was not me.
> 
> Me is the wife's Discovery 4 with snow and ice modes in the undercarriage, a set of spare wheels with spangly new Hankook Optimos for when average temp plummets, and a driver who's dibble 4 x 4 on and off road trained.
> 
> ...


 
Could we possibly keep to topic that I posted ie winter CYCLING tyres?


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> http://www.schwalbetires.com/spikes_page
> 
> Sorry 40km


 
Much appreciated. Thanks. I should have looked more thoroughly .


----------



## Maz (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> View attachment 13934
> 
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres, 26" x 1.75, 200 spike.


 You should be an easy target...I'll be waitin' for ye!!...


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Much appreciated. Thanks. I should have looked more thoroughly .


It should be 40km on smooth dry tarmac with no harsh acceleration, braking or cornering.
But living in the real world I just rode them to work and back a couple of times.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> It should be 40km on smooth dry tarmac with no harsh acceleration, braking or corning.
> But living in the real world I just rode them to work and back a couple of times.


 
Thanks you. Will fit and bed them in over the weekend. The other half might have something to say having a bike in bed with us over the weekend, but she'll get over it. Reminds me of the CRC ad of the guy who sleeps with his bike. Some cyclists must though mustn't they .............?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Oct 2012)

Dayvo said:


> That's not a winter tyre!
> 
> This is a winter tyre!


 
mad max winter specials!!! i need some winter tyres and the wifes suggestion was "just stick a couple of nails in your current tyres!!!

pah! women...


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Could we possibly keep to topic that I posted ie winter CYCLING tyres?


If you read the entire post you'll see how I had just this in mind and the last paragraph steered it back towards CYCLING, though I did omit to mention I'll stick with the Nevegals already on the Giant.

I guess those Schwalbes will come into their own on the hard pack stuff after the cars had mullered it down. Dare we ask the price?


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> Cool, that's what I thought. It doesn't seem worth buying lots of kit for what is never more than 6-7 days in the year. That said I still don't want to take the bus in!


Yes but 6 x bus and I would almost pay for the tyres, and I've now used mine on two winters - so definitely covered the cost. I fit them on a spare bike so that I can just take that on the days I think need them and the main bike is ready for all the other days.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2012)

Just looked at the prices. I've bought decent bike for less than a pair of them! 

Any cheaper alternatives or DIY workarounds? Does anyone do tyresocks or even snow chains for sickles?


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Just looked at the prices. I've bought decent bike for less than a pair of them!
> 
> Any cheaper alternatives or DIY workarounds? Does anyone do tyresocks or even snow chains for sickles?


I did read about a DIY workaround but it sounded like it took so long and results were patchy that the better idea was just buy the tyres already fitted with studs.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Oct 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> mad max winter specials!!! i need some winter tyres and the wifes suggestion was "just stick a couple of nails in your current tyres!!!
> 
> pah! women...



I built some like that, they work surprisingly well (although you need knobbly tyres of some description, small screws and lots of gaffer tape).

I used screws that were too long in mine, and didn't cover the heads well enough, so the screws eventually worked through the tape and killed the inner tube, but if I built some again then that should be solveable.

I bought the snow studs as it was quicker than making my own really.


----------



## HovR (16 Oct 2012)

No fangled ice spike tires over here, but I also hope it snows. Plowing through the snow on the MTB with aggressive knobbly tires on is great fun!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I built some like that, they work surprisingly well (although you need knobbly tyres of some description, small screws and lots of gaffer tape).
> 
> I used screws that were too long in mine, and didn't cover the heads well enough, so the screws eventually worked through the tape and killed the inner tube, but if I built some again then that should be solveable.
> 
> I bought the snow studs as it was quicker than making my own really.


 
i have managed to get some £4 knobblies for larking around off road that i may look at. if it doesnt work what is £4 in the grand scheme of things!! lol


----------



## mcshroom (16 Oct 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> i have managed to get some £4 knobblies for larking around off road that i may look at. if it doesnt work what is £4 in the grand scheme of things!! lol



If I did it again I'd glue the tape in place, and use the shortest screws I could find - you only need a couple mm of screw head through the knobbly block to work as long as it makes contact with the floor. I don't think it's worth looking at countersunk screws unless you are predrilling the tyre. Also it's probably best not to use screws in a central ring under the tyre, but just on the edges. Sort of a semi-spike tyre.

I will warn you screwing the screws in is tiring and takes forever though


----------



## hennbell (16 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Just looked at the prices. I've bought decent bike for less than a pair of them!
> 
> Any cheaper alternatives or DIY workarounds? Does anyone do tyresocks or even snow chains for sickles?


 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI-fR2tXR_8&feature=related


I had a friend give this a go, very heavy tyres and you tend to break a lot of screws. 

I do not go with studs unless it is very slippery, freezing rain is about the only time I would consider it. And when we do get freezing rain it is best just to stay inside until it goes away. But our winter is a dry cold winter, roads are generally free of snow or ice depending on the amount of travel they get on them.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Just looked at the prices. I've bought decent bike for less than a pair of them!
> 
> Any cheaper alternatives or DIY workarounds? Does anyone do tyresocks or even snow chains for sickles?


 
Apart from putting in screws yourself, I believe some people use cable ties around the tyre.

Spike tires aren't cheap, but then they do have an added fun value. Riding up sheet ice, along frozen streams or the canal tends to put a big f'in smile on your face. For me it costs 6 quid per day lost from the cycle commute to public transport. Then there's the cost of hitting black ice. Obviously depending on your circumstances they may or may not make sense, that and the randomness of British weather which might let you down on the snow and ice front. I got two winters good use out of mine (and liked riding them so much I booked a weeks hols over Christmas in Finland on the MTB)


----------



## Matthames (16 Oct 2012)

Shelling out on these tyres allows me to be able to continue getting to work, even when the winter weather is at its worse. Having the day off could mean it eats in to my holiday entitlement or loosing pay, being able to get to work when I wouldn't be able to any other way for 2 days would more than pay for the tyres.


----------



## Recycle (16 Oct 2012)

I've just got marathon winters as well. What worries me now is that I will probably be able to stop quicker than most of the motorised traffic  sharing occupying the road with me.


----------



## Gareth C (16 Oct 2012)

Been running Ice Spiker Pro's for the past few years on the MTB. Brilliant round Hamsterley Forest in the deep winters of past years! Schwalbe UK were very good in sending me a bag of spare spikes when I got in touch after a few had pulled out. On deep snow, no use whatsoever - it felt more like skiing on the bike, as I'm sure the tyres never bottomed out.

The official name for these tyres is "kittie killers", after they were delivered to work, and one of the secretaries asked "but what would happen if you ran over a kitten with those on?"


----------



## Hawk (16 Oct 2012)

Is the general consensus that the Snow Studs are less effective than the Ice Spikers then?

I own two Snow Studs, reckon it'd be worth buying maybe a single Ice Spiker? Would it be better front or back..?

Can't wait for winter


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2012)

It's nearly time to put my Marathon Winters back on the hybrid, bought last year but never really needed them.
Rode them once to bed in the studs (failed badly) and once in slushy conditions which weren't ideal.


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Rode them once to bed in the studs (failed badly) and once in slushy conditions which weren't ideal.


Yes, I remember... you pillock.  

I have got myself a pair of M-Winters and, because I did take heed of your tale, I'll have a ride or two on tarmac over the next few days. I don't think we'll be getting enough snow to justify them but, for use on icy tracks and paths, I think that I'll be much happier with the studs.


----------



## MrJamie (16 Oct 2012)

I went for some M+ Tour (700*40) as my current M+ have got quite smooth and I wanted something a little more knobbly for the mud, leaves and maybe snow on the routes I ride and for a bit better grip on trails.

I was so tempted by the Marathon Winters, but I think punctures are a bigger hazard than ice for me. You can get 2 M Winters for £55 on bikediscount.de btw


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Yes, I remember... you pillock.
> 
> I have got myself a pair of M-Winters and, because I did take heed of your tale, I'll have a ride or two on tarmac over the next few days. I don't think we'll be getting enough snow to justify them but, for use on icy tracks and paths, I think that I'll be much happier with the studs.


I think I skipped the bit about 'smooth tarmac and no heavy braking' 
Still, Schwalbe were good enough to send me some replacements foc, little buggers to fit though


----------



## Hawk (16 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I skipped the bit about 'smooth tarmac and no heavy braking'
> Still, Schwalbe were good enough to send me some replacements foc, little buggers to fit though


 
Did you manage to fit them? How?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokian-Stud-Tool/dp/B0025UINDO works apparently but can't find em anywhere!


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Did you manage to fit them? How?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokian-Stud-Tool/dp/B0025UINDO works apparently but can't find em anywhere!


With great difficulty and a lot of patience, used a pair of pliers and just eased them in and twisted, took bloomin ages and gave up after I got a few in.


----------



## PpPete (16 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Is the general consensus that the Snow Studs are less effective than the Ice Spikers then?
> I own two Snow Studs, reckon it'd be worth buying maybe a single Ice Spiker? Would it be better front or back..?
> Can't wait for winter


 
You have this all wrong. You need a refresher course in N+1, then one bike with snow studs for when it snows, and another bike with Ice Spikers.


----------



## al78 (16 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> View attachment 13934
> 
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres, 26" x 1.75, 200 spike.


 
You don't want it to snow and snow and snow with those tyres. They are designed for ice, and are pretty rubbish in anything more than a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## Hawk (16 Oct 2012)

al78 said:


> You don't want it to snow and snow and snow with those tyres. They are designed for ice, and are pretty rubbish in anything more than a couple of inches of snow.


 
Are there any tyres that'll cope with thick snow?


----------



## al78 (16 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Are there any tyres that'll cope with thick snow?


 
I think you need some of the more knobbly tyres, there is a bit more info here.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Is the general consensus that the Snow Studs are less effective than the Ice Spikers then?
> 
> I own two Snow Studs, reckon it'd be worth buying maybe a single Ice Spiker? Would it be better front or back..?
> 
> Can't wait for winter



I think you would struggle to tell the difference. Snow studs will be better all round especially any Tarmac. Ice spikes are an off road tyre really, and are more aggressively spiked.

Got snow studs here for all round use, ice, snow, mud and tarmac.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Are there any tyres that'll cope with thick snow?



Snow studs were good for the 8 inches we had January 2010 and December 2010.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2012)

Ok, snow lovers, can we make a deal? You can have all the snow you want above 200 metres. This will leave me plenty of space to cycle around under the Santa-Bicycle Line without falling off.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2012)

It's amusing how the people who can't afford one seem to have the loudest opinions.

We're in the main talking about MTB and possibly heavier hybrid tyres. Does anyone here have any experience of using a road bike in the snow, and off so what tyres did you use? I can remember doing it as a kid in my early teens but memory fails me when but comes to how successful it was, though I do think cyclists (and folk in general) were tougher back then.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

It's a bit stupid using a road bike, really.

Anyway, this thread is going to mean winter will be very wet. Time to get a group discount at Decathlon for canoes


----------



## Recycle (17 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> We're in the main talking about MTB and possibly heavier hybrid tyres. Does anyone here have any experience of using a road bike in the snow, and off so what tyres did you use?


I think that Schwalbe only do a winter marathon 35 tyre and I'm sure other spike or studded tyres are similar. I'm not sure if you would find anything that would fit a road bike rim.


----------



## GrasB (17 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Does anyone here have any experience of using a road bike in the snow, and off so what tyres did you use?


 I've ridden on Schwalbe Ultremo Aqua with good results on Ice, just take it really easy. Snow is a real problem however as you tend to lose directional control of the wheel


----------



## cyberknight (17 Oct 2012)

I hope it does not snow , seriously considering flogging my MTB as i need the cash so i would be on 23 mm slicks from now on.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (17 Oct 2012)

Have no MTB/Hybrid due to funds issue ( needs to fix that as miss my MTB antics!) so i have my CADD8 for commuting into town - i stick to the A23 all the way ( boring but safe pidictablish traffic) suggestions as to what tyre i should shod my beast with for ice/snow currently run 23mm GP4000s should these hold up?


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2012)

I suspect an icy but damp winter, so I am going to run the Studs but with full guards as I go down the trans pennine and its like liquid concrete when wet. Watch us get six feet of snow, and my guards will clog.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> It's amusing how the people who can't afford one seem to have the loudest opinions.
> 
> We're in the main talking about MTB and possibly heavier hybrid tyres. Does anyone here have any experience of using a road bike in the snow, and off so what tyres did you use? I can remember doing it as a kid in my early teens but memory fails me when but comes to how successful it was, though I do think cyclists (and folk in general) were tougher back then.


Having enough cash to buy 4x4's with does not correlate with ability or brains to drive one.


----------



## hennbell (17 Oct 2012)

I ride in snow a fair amount, my preferred tactic is cyclocross bike.
Keep the cadence high, do not lean into corners, and *never* use the front brakes. And ever once in a while go very hard and fast and jump into a big fat snow drift. 

When dealing with snow you have 2 options try to float on top of it or cut through it. 

To float on top you need a wide tyre that spreads out the pressure exerted on the contact patch between tyre and snow. You need a snow specific bike, not a cheap option.
http://moots.com/afternoon-ti/moots-frosti-snow-bike/
http://salsacycles.com/bikes/mukluk

To cut through and compress the snow you want a thin tyre so you don't have to much snow to compress, cyclocross works best and you can get studded cyclocross tyres.

Try using zip ties, works a treat, but you better have disk brakes.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Ah, so the comments about winky substitutes were _humour_? And there's me thinking it was an insult from soneone who hasn't the gumption to out and say it.



No I think it was pretty much a statement of fact. Had two top of the range defenders complete with artic packs (1 for me, 1 for the wife). When I decided to retrain and gave them up we had to manage with a micra for a few years. We used snow chains which were brilliant, but we still got stuck behind the unprepared drivers. The difference is in the micra we can go thru smaller gaps in the traffic than the landy's.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Having enough cash to buy 4x4's with does not correlate with ability or brains to drive one.


To be honest, the same is true of the majority of bicycle riders I see. It's not a concept that's mutually exclusive.

Anyway, to topic... Will any recumbent riders be riding in the snow. Low C of G would be handy, but never having ridden one I don't know if they'd be any use. Recumbent trike perhaps?


----------



## bigtrike (17 Oct 2012)

I WILL NOT be riding the low racer in sub zero conditions, you have to balance the bike by making stearing changes to such an extent that wet grass has me skidding all over the place but thats what the trike is for and yes it will have the marathon winter on again this winter, and yes it has a front fairing to keep my feet warm and yes it was made by ICE. ( there is insufficient clearence for the wider studds on the bike) and yes it is about as much fun looning arround on ice as you can have with clothes on!


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Will any recumbent riders be riding in the snow. Low C of G would be handy, but never having ridden one I don't know if they'd be any use. Recumbent trike perhaps?


I remember seeing photos/videos of someone doing donuts in the snow on their trike - looked fantastic fun! (Sorry I can't remember who - though it could have been Auntie Helen perhaps?)


----------



## hennbell (17 Oct 2012)

With all this huffing and puffing do you think Drago will break out an " I must break you". God I hope so, I am ready with " A Burning Heart" and "The Final Countdown".....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:


> Are there any tyres that'll cope with thick snow?


Do we ever get thick snow here? 
If it falls it maybe stays one day, next day you have an ice rink instead.


----------



## Hawk (18 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Do we ever get thick snow here?
> If it falls it maybe stays one day, next day you have an ice rink instead.


 

It was nearly thick once a few years ago. I obviously need to stun everyone by still taking on the commute even if we get a blizzard


----------



## slowmotion (18 Oct 2012)

We seem to manage in London without this excessive hardware. Would you plebs please shut up?

Thank you


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Oct 2012)

hennbell said:


> I ride in snow a fair amount, my preferred tactic is cyclocross bike.
> Keep the cadence high, do not lean into corners, and *never* use the front brakes. And ever once in a while go very hard and fast and jump into a big fat snow drift.
> 
> When dealing with snow you have 2 options try to float on top of it or cut through it.
> ...


 
*and not get a puncture* 


+1 to anyone that has said bed the stud tyres in first on regular roads, 30-50 miles at very slightly lower pressure than your usual road/tyre combo and you should be away. You will lose a stud or two but if you write nicely to schwalbe then they will invariably send you some more. Bit of decent waterproof (or super) glue and some pliers to fit them back in properly and jobs a good un.

Clas Olsen(?sp) do some surprisingly competent 700c stud tyres too, deeper tread than the marathon winters so they handle squidgy melting slushy CX type conditions slightly better than the marathon winters.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Oct 2012)

slowmotion said:


> We seem to manage in London without this excessive hardware. Would you plebs please shut up?
> 
> Thank you


You live in the Big Smoke - we live in the Big Freeze


----------



## mcshroom (18 Oct 2012)

I'll take studded tyres and ice over gritted city roads any day. The black salty slime that comes off of salted roads seems to attack everything it hits (bike or clothing). Anyway, the studs allow me to use the back roads that are deserted as all the cars are queueing on the gritted main road


----------



## GrasB (19 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> To be honest, the same is true of the majority of bicycle riders I see. It's not a concept that's mutually exclusive.
> 
> Anyway, to topic... Will any recumbent riders be riding in the snow. Low C of G would be handy, but never having ridden one I don't know if they'd be any use. Recumbent trike perhaps?


You need something with big wheels for proper snow. Smaller wheels produce too high an angle of attack to the snow so the bike tends to stall. Also it's best to have a really skinny slick front tyre & wide, textured + studded rear tyre.

On ice with studded tyres there's virtually no difference between a recumbent & upright.


----------



## caesar (19 Oct 2012)

This is what you want for proper snow:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATX5/on_one_fatty


----------



## Crankarm (19 Oct 2012)

The tyres are now fitted. No fitting issues. Ready to be run in over the weekend. Will then remove and fit Nimbus Armadillos to see how they go or refit Marathon XRs. Will put the winter spike tyres back on when it is icy/snowy having been run in.

I can highly recommend Park Tools blue tyre levers - x3 for £2.99. The ones I had before the Park ones were el cheapos from Wilkinsons which snapped trying to get the Marathon XRs off.


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2012)

Look forward to reading your opinion once you've been out on them a couple of times, the 'snap, crackle, pop' noise as you ride along is something that takes a bit of getting used to 
Think I'll stick mine back on over the weekend.


----------



## Crankarm (19 Oct 2012)

Yes I don't know really what to expect, except to leave an extra 20 mins earlier for work to allow for any issues/fettling/mishaps should there be any on the way and of course slower speed. Once in Cambridge my bike will be going with me INTO work and not left outside as usual. Looking forward to the sound of snap crackle and pop! I wonder if I will scalp anyone? Just have to avoid the horse sh1t.


----------



## Matthames (19 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> The tyres are now fitted. No fitting issues. Ready to be run in over the weekend. Will then remove and fit Nimbus Armadillos to see how they go or refit Marathon XRs. Will put the winter spike tyres back on when it is icy/snowy having been run in.


 
Judging by the medium range forecast, you might not need to wait that long. First taste of winter could be at the end of this month.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Oct 2012)

caesar said:


> This is what you want for proper snow:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOFATX5/on_one_fatty


Let's not exaggerate here: we are going to ride to work on icy roads in Glasgow city, not going touring with Santa in Lapland


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Yes I don't know really what to expect, except to leave an extra 20 mins earlier for work to allow for any issues/fettling/mishaps should there be any on the way and of course slower speed. *Once in Cambridge my bike will be going with me INTO work and not left outside as usual.* Looking forward to the sound of snap crackle and pop! I wonder if I will scalp anyone? Just have to avoid the horse sh1t.


Not fitted mine yet: they are staying on when I do, as I got a cheap MBSO for the purpose.
Do you think, Crankarm, the winter bike will be attractive to thieves for the marathon winters?


----------



## Crankarm (19 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not fitted mine yet: they are staying on when I do, as I got a cheap MBSO for the purpose.
> Do you think, Crankarm, the winter bike will be attractive to thieves for the marathon winters?


 
Maybe, I haven't seen any bikes with studded tyres so they make a bike look unusual. Anyway I don't want to tempt fate. So nuff said on this.


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Oct 2012)

The only trouble i had with mine over the two last years was the snow and slush melting from the tyres and under the mudguards when I took the commuter inside at work. I think I'll fit them to the MTB this year and make it easier to clean off the bike before entering the warmth. On the plus side it means I will not have to swap tyres too often if the weather is changeable but on the negtive means I will have to use a small back pack rather than a pannier. Small price to pay I suppose...


----------



## DrLex (20 Oct 2012)

Buying Winter tyres down South isn't so much as tempting fate, but more a talisman against icy conditions. Bought a set of Marathon Winters around this time last year, marvelled at their weight (almost a kilo each), and fitted them to the pub bike ('80s Saracen with BioPace!). One bedding-in ride later, bike returned to corner of the coach-house with 6 missing studs where it remained until Spring, when the normal tyres were restored. 

Riding SFX is somewhere between Rice Krispies & frying bacon; breakfast-related for sure, and made me quite hungry by the end of the ride. 

(I love the look & value of the On-One Fatties, but with not living by the beach & failing to get much use from £50's worth of studded tyres, I reckon it'd work out as £100 a ride over the likely snow commutes in the next 5 years!)


----------



## Crankarm (21 Oct 2012)

I rode to work on them today, 35 miles. It was just like riding on snap crackle and pop or a sizzling sausage. I pumped the tyres up to 65-70psi. It was not as hard work as I thought it would be though. Very comfortable ride if a bit noisy. There don't appear to be any missing studs, yet. One more day then I put Armadillos on. The SMW are great for riding on slippery wet leaves, very stable handling.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Oct 2012)

Well done, you're more organized than I am!


----------



## Crankarm (21 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well done, you're more organized than I am!


 
Well I want to make sure I can get to work when the cold weather starts. Although I could drive all the way 1) the cost of fuel is too high 2) the A14 is a non starter really a living hell. Drive half way cycle the rest seems to be the best option.

I might look for a cheap set of wheels so I don't have to keep changing tyres.


----------



## donnydave (22 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Drive half way cycle the rest seems to be the best option.
> 
> .


 
Same here, last year when the weather got grotty I chucked the bike on the car and got a lift from the missus to the guided busway (approx halfway) then slipped and slid the 7 miles to the science park to work, knowing that if I fell off on the frost/ice/snow it would only be other cyclists and a few cows/sheep who would see me and my chances of being mangled by a car were low. Mind you, that was on my mtb with knobblies which has since been nicked. I'm a little wary of frost/ice on 25mm gatorskins and I don't think I can fit anything more suitable to the conditions on my current bike due to frame clearance, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Crankarm (22 Oct 2012)

donnydave said:


> Same here, last year when the weather got grotty I chucked the bike on the car and got a lift from the missus to the guided busway (approx halfway) then slipped and slid the 7 miles to the science park to work, knowing that if I fell off on the frost/ice/snow it would only be other cyclists and a few cows/sheep who would see me and my chances of being mangled by a car were low. Mind you, that was on my mtb with knobblies which has since been nicked. I'm a little wary of frost/ice on 25mm gatorskins and I don't think I can fit anything more suitable to the conditions on my current bike due to frame clearance, so I'll see how it goes.


 
I wish I had ridden last winter as driving all the way was costing me a fortune in fuel, just fuel, not including all the other running costs, new set of tyres, plus hold ups on the A14. Back then I was leaving earlier than I do now when I cycle to make sure I got to work. Crazy.


----------



## donnydave (22 Oct 2012)

It only takes me 10 mins max longer to cycle than it does to drive (just pure travel time, ignoring dressing/changing time) and I've found even when its windy my journey time only varies by ±5mins whereas in the car it could be +30 mins some mornings, thanks to everyone's favourite road, the A14.

Last winter was the first where we only had one car between us so my wife has motor vehicle priority as her journey is 22 miles compared to my 12.5 miles. Its amazing what you put up with when there's no other option, and how quickly it just becomes normal, then you wonder why on earth you were daft enough to do things the way you used to - in my case run a second car purely for me to travel an entirely reasonable cycling distance. What a numpty!


----------



## green1 (22 Oct 2012)

Matthames said:


> Judging by the medium range forecast, you might not need to wait that long. First taste of winter could be at the end of this month.


Forecasting snow up here for the end of the week. 
Isn't even bloody November yet!


----------



## hennbell (22 Oct 2012)

Its all your fault, who started this thread?

Got about and inch and a half of slushy snow on Saturday morning, had some brilliant fun on a mud guard equipped cyclocross. Sunday everything froze but not smooth ice but very textured and impossible to ride on surface, so no riding on Sunday. By the end of the day on Sunday most of the snow / ice was removed from the main roads. This morning -11 C, no snow or ice on the main road but lots of ice "mine fields" and now I am coming down with something.
The snow and cold are a couple or three weeks early, hope that don't stay for the rest of the year.


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2012)

green1 said:


> Forecasting snow up here for the end of the week.
> Isn't even bloody November yet!


How far north is that? (I've just looked out my bobble hat as they said it was getting colder.)


----------



## Maz (22 Oct 2012)

hennbell said:


> Try using zip ties, works a treat, but you better have disk brakes.


Not having disk brakes would definitely have its down side!!


----------



## DrLex (23 Oct 2012)

Packet of spare studs arrived from Schwalbe this morning. Half an hour later, six studs replaced - best technique i found was to pinch the tyre to elongate the hole and then use pliers to push in stud like a button into a buttonhole, then twisting to seat properly. Central ones easier than the shoulder ones; thankfully 5:1 ratio in my case.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Oct 2012)

DrLex said:


> Packet of spare studs arrived from Schwalbe this morning. Half an hour later, six studs replaced - best technique i found was to pinch the tyre to elongate the hole and then use pliers to push in stud like a button into a buttonhole, then twisting to seat properly. Central ones easier than the shoulder ones; thankfully 5:1 ratio in my case.


Did they charge you?


----------



## DrLex (23 Oct 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Did they charge you?



Nope; free. Just used the "Contact Us" link on the schwalbe.co.uk website - took around a week/ten days. Look to have received about three dozen, so should last me for a good while.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Oct 2012)

DrLex said:


> Nope; free. Just used the "Contact Us" link on the schwalbe.co.uk website - took around a week/ten days. Look to have received about three dozen, so should last me for a good while.


Thanks


----------



## byegad (23 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> You'll be ok in London, all that heat from the buildings. Don't get that cold. 1cm of Snow in London is a world disaster isn't it. LOL


 
Poor dears!


----------



## green1 (23 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> How far north is that? (I've just looked out my bobble hat as they said it was getting colder.)


Aberdeen


----------



## green1 (23 Oct 2012)

Wouldn't mind getting a set of the marathon winters although I suspect that they'll be too wide for my frame. (note to self take vernier home to measure frame width)


----------



## nigelnorris (23 Oct 2012)

Incidentally you can buy spare studs from here

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12902_Ersatzspikes-10er-Packung-.html

They're branded as Nokian but the type I ones from that page are identical to the ones fitted in Marathon Winters.

They're expensive because the postage cost is mad, I bought 50 to keep the price down and even that ended up costing 40p each. My three year old winters shed loads of studs last year though and it's cheaper to spend twenty quid on enough studs to last me another two or three years than to replace the tyres. I don't think it's a problem with the tyres, I just put them on in mid December at the first sign of frost and rode with them all the way through to the end of Feb last year. I carry heavy loads and tend to ride them hard so I can't complain.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Oct 2012)

<Mod hat ON>

This thread is interesting and serving a useful purpose. 

I have removed various spurious posts. Please keep it on topic and keep your petty squabbles to the playground - not on CC.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2012)

DrLex said:


> Nope; free. Just used the "Contact Us" link on the schwalbe.co.uk website - took around a week/ten days. Look to have received about three dozen, so should last me for a good while.


 
How do you re-insert them so they stay in? Like you I will email Schwalbe for some replacement studs as losing 3 in the first 70 miles is crap. Front tyre one stud missing and the rear two studs gone, both next to each other. I was riding gently, no hard accelerations, max speed approx 15-16mph on the smooth tarmacced GBW.

I took the SMW off yesterday and put Specialised Armadillos on instead. No more snap crackle and pop, just silence. Much easier rolling which is what you would expect.


----------



## asterix (24 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> View attachment 13934
> 
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres, 26" x 1.75, 200 spike.


 
*Heated cycle lanes to warm Dutch winter cyclists*

_




_The proposal could make winter more comfortable for cyclists​*Towns in the Netherlands are considering a proposal to heat cycle lanes to encourage greater use of bicycles in winter.*
The scheme proposes to use geo-thermal energy to prevent ice forming.


----------



## Trail Child (24 Oct 2012)

Wow, I have to start learning Dutch so I can move there!


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2012)

So my winter commute will likely be met with p***tures from dropped winter tyre studs ? !


----------



## Jezston (24 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hijack and apologies if this got brought up earlier in the thread and I missed it but ...

A bunch of us did a group buy on 700c Nokian A10s last year, and I'd be prepared to do it again.

Thing is, I never really got any serious snow so wasn't able to judge how effective they were. Only impression I got was that they weren't as grippy in wet conditions as my Continental 4 Seasons but I should expect that.


----------



## green1 (26 Oct 2012)

This in October:





I wouldn't mind if we'd had a bloody summer.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2012)

It arrived then.


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> It arrived then.


Time for a group panic?


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2012)

Panic.....

I can't actually get at my MTB at the moment. It's behind a load of wood we have cut for our roof facias. Must dig it out next week.


----------



## Matthames (26 Oct 2012)

Am I the only one who is not panicking? I have been predicting this weather for weeks, it had allowed me to prepare in plenty of time. At those sorts of time scales the details are pretty sketchy, however the atmosphere seems to have behaved as it was thought to have behaved.


----------



## HovR (26 Oct 2012)

Matthames said:


> Am I the only one who is not panicking? I have been predicting this weather for weeks, it had allowed me to prepare in plenty of time. At those sorts of time scales the details are pretty sketchy, however the atmosphere seems to have behaved as it was thought to have behaved.


 
No panicking here. My MTB is hanging up in the garage, sporting aggressive knobbly tires, waiting obediently for the first sight of snow.


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2012)

Right, we've had the icy blast and the snow, quite enough thank you, next please.


----------



## kedab (26 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> But I'm a country boy now. I am sure Cambs CC will not grit the GBW. In fact I hope they don't as grit is very very corrosive.


they'll have run out of grit the day any kind of weather arrives round here


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2012)

down in Cheshire and we had hail earlier (yep - got caught in it cycling to meet my OH on his commute home) and it was clear that hail or snow was happening over the pennies/peak district way as well, but my OH still cycled home in shorts!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Done a commute (10 miles) with my Marathon Winters.
Lost - well, still got them, they were loose after inspecting the tyre, 2 studs from the back wheel.
The tyre was inflated quite hard - don't know the pressure exactly as the gauge in my pump is not working.
I have therefore let some air out in view of tomorrow's commute.
Have done this right?
The roads are bumpy and wet, should I rather do my 40 bedding in miles on a smoother surface - that is if I can find one around here 
Thanks!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Done a commute (10 miles) with my Marathon Winters.
> Lost - well, still got them, they were loose after inspecting the tyre, 2 studs from the back wheel.
> The tyre was inflated quite hard - don't know the pressure exactly as the gauge in my pump is not working.
> I have therefore let some air out in view of tomorrow's commute.
> ...




I've never used studded tyres but I would imagine they should only be used on ice or snow-covered roads. Won't using them in normal weather break or wear the studs prematurely?


GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've never used studded tyres but I would imagine they should only be used on ice or snow-covered roads. Won't using them in normal weather break or wear the studs prematurely?
> 
> 
> GC


Well, they come with instructions that say to ride them slowly (no probs there ) on the road for 40 miles to embed the studs.


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2012)

The studs are carbide and you won't wear 'em out


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, they come with instructions that say to ride them slowly (no probs there ) on the road for 40 miles to embed the studs.



I didn't realise they could be used in normal weather. The advice I've read on the web since I asked earlier just says to take it easy if there's no ice or snow.

Let me know how they are, I might get a set.

GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> The studs are carbide and you won't wear 'em out


Okey Dokey: so what can I do to avoid loosing more studs? Am I right to have let some air out?


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Okey Dokey: so what can I do to avoid loosing more studs? Am I right to have let some air out?


Don't ask me, I lost loads on my first ride when I went offroading


----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I didn't realise they could be used in normal weather. The advice I've read on the web since I asked earlier just says to take it easy if there's no ice or snow.
> 
> Let me know how they are, I might get a set.
> 
> GC


 
High pressure for normal roads (minimal stud contact) and lower when on snow/ice.



Pat "5mph" said:


> Done a commute (10 miles) with my Marathon Winters.
> Lost - well, still got them, they were loose after inspecting the tyre, 2 studs from the back wheel.
> The tyre was inflated quite hard - don't know the pressure exactly as the gauge in my pump is not working.
> I have therefore let some air out in view of tomorrow's commute.
> ...


 
Email Schwalbe nicely and they'll send you some free studs (pain to get in!), or you can just buy enough to last your lifetime for a few quid.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Don't ask me, I lost loads on my first ride when I went offroading


You went off roading on you first ride? Did you not read the instructions on the tyre label?


----------



## Hawk (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Okey Dokey: so what can I do to avoid loosing more studs? Am I right to have let some air out?


 
The rest will be bedded in more nicely so you'll stop losing them in the next 30 miles.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Hawk said:


> The rest will be bedded in more nicely so you'll stop losing them in the next 30 miles.


Thank you Hawk, a sensible answer from you, not like Potsy's!


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Pump the tyres up to maximum pressure and stick to tarmac for the bedding in period, to minimise the movement in the rubber and the chance to ping out studs. And keep the pressures up whenever you are on tarmac, but drop them a bit when the ice appears. Once bedded in, they are considerably quieter and the studs should be more secure.

I have commuted on mine for the past couple of weeks and lost only 2 studs at the front and, as far as I could see, none at the back. They proved quite grippy on tarmac, I slowly built up confidence but there is still a significantly vague feeling to the initial steering input.

I took them off this evening, though, I'll be running on City Jets again for a bit.


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You went off roading on you first ride? Did you not read the instructions on the tyre label?


Man, instructions?


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2012)

Is there anything such as a 23c studded tyre? I have seen 35's but they wont fit on my bike. So can you have 23's or 25's?


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Is there anything such as a 23c studded tyre? I have seen 35's but they wont fit on my bike. So can you have 23's or 25's?


32's seem to be the smallest Matthew.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> 32's seem to be the smallest Matthew.


So whats the alternative in snow and ice?
I have use Conti Cityrides for ages and they seem to cope in the wet and muddy. They are 28c I beleive.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You went off roading on you first ride? Did you not read the instructions on the tyre label?


Point of order, Pat, we ripped Potsy to pieces last year when he first confessed to his buffoonery, probably best to take it easy on him now.

Actually, what the heck am I thinking, let him have it, both barrels. 


Matthew_T said:


> So whats the alternative in snow and ice?


Get another bike which can take wider tyres is about the best. As the tyres are £40 each, getting a second hand rigid MTB to stick them on isn't that that silly.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> Get another bike which can take wider tyres is about the best. As the tyres are £40 each, getting a second hand rigid MTB to stick them on isn't that that silly.


I already have a MTB but I doubt I would be able to do my commute in the same time as when on my racer. Using the MTB just isnt convenient.
TBH as I only commute two days a week, its just worth getting the bus for that odd day when it does rain. Doesnt cause any bother.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Well of course it won't be as fast as your road bike... but there are things more important than time.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> Well of course it won't be as fast as your road bike... but there are things more important than time.


True. If the snow is so thick that the bus isnt running or wouldnt get there on time (I can beat the bus on my commute by 15 mins normally) then I would probably take the MTB. I would just have to remember to fit the pannier rack the night before.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Unfortunately, and this might be a local thing to the south east, but one time that you can be sure local transport (buses & trains) won't be running is when there's snow around... which is one time that you want them there as a back stop.

Another issue, and again it might be different up there, is that we usually only have a couple of days snow but there can be many weeks, or months, of ice on bike paths. The tyres I chose are for ice.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Nov 2012)

I think Matthew is going to college so I'd bet they would shut for snow as well.

Ice is the longer term risk. It can be icy all the way through from late October to early March round here, and i like to know that I'm likely to arrive at work the same way up as I started.

With snow, at least until the cars compact it and make it slippery, you may as well use the mtb.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I think Matthew is going to college so I'd bet they would shut for snow as well.


Good point.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> Pump the tyres up to maximum pressure and stick to tarmac for the bedding in period, to minimise the movement in the rubber and the chance to ping out studs. And keep the pressures up whenever you are on tarmac, but drop them a bit when the ice appears. Once bedded in, they are considerably quieter and the studs should be more secure.
> 
> I have commuted on mine for the past couple of weeks and lost only 2 studs at the front and, as far as I could see, none at the back. They proved quite grippy on tarmac, I slowly built up confidence but there is still a significantly vague feeling to the initial steering input.
> 
> I took them off this evening, though, I'll be running on City Jets again for a bit.


 
Thanks for that, Norm: I will follow your advice, need another 30 miles (3 commutes) for the bedding in milage, will be done by Thursday.
I found them a bit slippy at first, but by the time I got home last night I was fine on them.
A bit heavy on the legs, eh?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Man, instructions?


Oh, cute avatar!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> Get another bike which can take wider tyres is about the best. As the tyres are £40 each, getting a second hand rigid MTB to stick them on isn't that that silly.


 
Yes, that's what I've done, got a cheap MB of EBay for the purpose of fitting the winters.
Mind, past February, I can always stick the tyres on it came with, use it for off road, as my other bikes have city jets and conti fitted.
Mattew: you will be a bit slower - it took me 10 min more yesterday to commute. But I'm old, you will probably add only 2/3 min on yours.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Norm said:


> Unfortunately, and this might be a local thing to the south east, but one time that you can be sure local transport (buses & trains) won't be running is when there's snow around... which is one time that you want them there as a back stop.
> 
> Another issue, and again it might be different up there, is that we usually only have a couple of days snow but there can be many weeks, or months, of ice on bike paths. The tyres I chose are for ice.


Same issues here: 2 years ago we had unusually heavy snow in town for a couple of days: all public transport stopped.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A bit heavy on the legs, eh?


I don't notice them all that much harder.

That said, of course, I should confess that I have been intentionally easing off whilst getting them bedded in, having learned from Potsy's problems a year ago (that's a serious comment, BTW, @Potsy I really do thank you for 'fessing up to your 'issues'!) not to punish them when they are new, but I didn't feel they were much harder work in 26x1.75 than my usual City Jets in 26x1.5. And I did find the extra tyre wall suspension did make a difference on some of the dodgier paths, as well as getting comfort from hearing the spikes still hitting the road surface when riding through wet leaves.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

Probably it's me 
The bike I got for ice weights about 30 Kg (that's why it was cheap!) plus has 24's instead of my usual 26's.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Nov 2012)

Er, will your snow studs fit 24" rims?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Er, will your snow studs fit 24" rims?


Yes, that's what I've got.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, that's what I've got.



Where did you get them? Were they expensive?


GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Where did you get them? Were they expensive?
> GC


 
Here
Mine were £51.00 delivered for the pair, I got 24's for the wee mbso


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Probably it's me
> The bike I got for ice weights about 30 Kg (that's why it was cheap!) plus has 24's instead of my usual 26's.


Ah, there's some differences there, not just the tyres. I'm in the fortunate position that I've got 2 bikes exactly the same (long story) both are 1990 steel MTBs so I have studs on one set of wheels and City Jets on another exactly the same and can swap them over in (according to a test this afternoon) under 5 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here
> Mine were £51.00 delivered for the pair, I got 24's for the wee mbso


 

That's a great price. The best I could find was £69.98 (free delivery) from Amazon and had made my purchase before I read your post!
Not to worry though, I've cancelled it and will now order from the German site.

Thanks for the tip.


GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2012)

Lost another stud in the back tyre today  That makes 3 in all.
Gonna have to get some replacements: do you need to take the tyre off to refit the studs?


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Lost another stud in the back tyre today  That makes 3 in all.
> Gonna have to get some replacements: do you need to take the tyre off to refit the studs?


I would yes, you will need to get some training done though Pat, or get a man* to do it for you 

*Not me btw, I fitted 3 or 4 then lost the will to live/most of them on the kitchen floor, and gave up


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here
> Mine were £51.00 delivered for the pair, :



I've now ordered mine, woohoo! With the money I've saved on the same tyres from Amazon, I've also ordered one of these rear lights: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k999/a4011/ix-red-senso-diode-rear-light.html?mfid=445

GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I would yes, you will need to get some training done though Pat, or get a man* to do it for you
> 
> *Not me btw, I fitted 3 or 4 then lost the will to live/most of them on the kitchen floor, and gave up


 
I think a pair of thin electrician pliers will do the job 
After refitting the studs, I will then send the wheel to you for refitting the marathon 
I can be the brains, you can be the muscles


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've now ordered mine, woohoo! With the money I've saved on the same tyres from Amazon, I've also ordered one of these rear lights: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k999/a4011/ix-red-senso-diode-rear-light.html?mfid=445
> 
> GC


You should have ordered a bag of spare studs, I would have halved you it: looks like we gonna need them


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think a pair of thin electrician pliers will do the job
> After refitting the studs, I will then send the wheel to you for refitting the marathon
> I can be the brains, you can be the muscles


Deal, I'll send you my tyres and some studs for you to fit 

Marathons 5 minute job


----------



## Hawk (13 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You should have ordered a bag of spare studs, I would have halved you it: looks like we gonna need them


 
I can send you a few if you don't want to try Schwalbe? Got tonnes somewhere, can dig them out. I think I lost about 4-5 per tyre (doesn't affect performance very much) and they sent me about 20 in the post...


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Not lost one on my Snow Studs (in 3 winters)


----------



## mcshroom (13 Nov 2012)

I've lost two in two winters from my snow studs, both from the rear wheel. I think not having any central studs helps.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here
> Mine were £51.00 delivered for the pair, I got 24's for the wee mbso


 
Oh no, don't tell me about 24" studded tyres - my son will be after them for his school bike


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You should have ordered a bag of spare studs, I would have halved you it: looks like we gonna need them


 
Maledizione! I wish I'd thought of that before I completed my order, I'd happily have given you a pile of studs free as a thank you for the tip.

If I buy anything else from that site I'll add on a big bag of spare studs and give you a shout.


GC


----------



## Hawk (13 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maledizione! I wish I'd thought of that before I completed my order, I'd happily have given you a pile of studs free as a thank you for the tip.
> 
> If I buy anything else from that site I'll add on a big bag of spare studs and give you a shout.
> 
> ...



Schwalbe will send you a pack of spares if you ask nicely via the contact form on their UK site


----------



## levad (13 Nov 2012)

Hawk said:


> Schwalbe will send you a pack of spares if you ask nicely via the contact form on their UK site


 
I got a pack from Scwalbe UK, very quick turn around after posting my request on their web site.

But ... Marathon Winters have 240 studs each so what is 3 or 4 missing between friends. I habe had my tyres for 3 winters now and use them every day from clock change to clock change. When it is not icy I use them at max pressure and then bring that down according to the conditions. I replaced one of the tyres last winter due to the rubber wearing out rather than a stud issue.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Nov 2012)

Hawk said:


> I can send you a few if you don't want to try Schwalbe? Got tonnes somewhere, can dig them out. I think I lost about 4-5 per tyre (doesn't affect performance very much) and they sent me about 20 in the post...


Well, haven't lost anymore today 
So I'm really short just the one stud, as of the 3 that came off, 2 detached themselves at home, while I was inspecting the tyre.
Think I can live with just one missing. Should I loose more, I'll pm you. Cheers for that!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maledizione! I wish I'd thought of that before I completed my order, I'd happily have given you a pile of studs free as a thank you for the tip.
> 
> If I buy anything else from that site I'll add on a big bag of spare studs and give you a shout.
> 
> ...


When I finally finish this never ending 65 hour working week, I'll have a look at the light you bought ... might splash out and get the bag of studs too.
Se non mi succede niente nel frattempo, sembra lavorare all' SECC puo' portare qualche danno alla salute nowadays 

Sorry about the foreign lingo, guys, I'm mentioning something I should not 
There has been a bit of CSI @ SECC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh no, don't tell me about 24" studded tyres - my son will be after them for his school bike


Ah, the wee bike is great: when I'm more confident I will take the back derallieur away, shorten the chain.
already took the front one away.
We don't need no gears to get to work!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Se non mi succede niente nel frattempo, sembra lavorare all' SECC puo' portare qualche danno alla salute nowadays
> 
> Sorry about the foreign lingo, guys, I'm mentioning something I should not
> There has been a bit of CSI @ SECC


 
Non ti preoccupare, non ci hai detto niente che non sappiamo già dai giornali!

GC


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Se non mi succede niente nel frattempo, sembra lavorare all' SECC puo' portare qualche danno alla salute nowadays
> 
> Sorry about the foreign lingo, guys, I'm mentioning something I should not
> There has been a bit of CSI @ SECC


 Am I having a stroke or is Pat speaking in tongues?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Am I having a stroke or is Pat speaking in tongues?


She doesn't want to tell us about this.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Nov 2012)

Well spotted Sherlock Phil!
We were not meant to talk about it until it was just gossip, but now it has all been confirmed.
Sad: probably I served her at some point - probably also I chatted away with him sometimes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sad: probably I served her at some point - probably also I chatted away with him sometimes


I understand. It is shocking when it comes close like that.

Some time back, while I was still running the rickshaw I had a pleasant chat with a guy who was interested in the trike and asked my opinion of using a cycle trailer to carry his fishing gear. Within a week he was involved in an armed siege and shot a policeman before shooting himself. I'd never have guessed he'd do something like that!


Sorry to take the thread off topic like this.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here
> Mine were £51.00 delivered for the pair,...




Tyres arrived this morning!

That's quite impressive, ordered on 12th and delivered on 16th, all the way from Germany.

I might wait until it gets icy before fitting them, it's still very mild at the moment.


GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Tyres arrived this morning!
> 
> That's quite impressive, ordered on 12th and delivered on 16th, all the way from Germany.
> 
> ...


Mind you need to run them at low speed for 30 miles before you use them on ice.
Does nobody read instructions anymore?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mind you need to run them at low speed for 30 miles before you use them on ice.
> Does nobody read instructions anymore?




Yes, yes, yes, I knew that, honest!


GC


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Nov 2012)

Anybody or nobody??


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Anybody or nobody??




This is a little story about four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody, and Nobody.

There was an important job to be done and Everybody was sure that Somebody would do it.

Anybody could have done it, but Nobody did it.

Somebody got angry about that because it was Everybody's job.

Everybody thought that Anybody could do it, but Nobody realised that Everybody wouldn't do it.

It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody when Nobody did what Anybody could have done.



GC


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Nov 2012)

Somebody should complain... Anybody could, given how important it is for Everybody to vote, but Nobody wanted to risk it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2012)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This is a little story about four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody, and Nobody.
> 
> There was an important job to be done and Everybody was sure that Somebody would do it.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, we got that pinned on the staff notice board, still nothing gets done 
@glasgowcyclist : Some of us meeting tomorrow, Sunday 18, at 9.30, Paisley Canal car park, riding onward to Lochwinning.
Louise from Barrhead organized it. Wee Jaz from Paisley is coming.
I'm gonna ride to Paisley via cycle path.
Wanna come along? Mind, we might be the slow contingent


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @glasgowcyclist : Some of us meeting tomorrow, Sunday 18, at 9.30, Paisley Canal car park, riding onward to Lochwinning.
> Louise from Barrhead organized it. Wee Jaz from Paisley is coming.
> I'm gonna ride to Paisley via cycle path.
> Wanna come along? Mind, we might be the slow contingent



That's really nice of you to invite me but a) I'm usually too busy at weekends, and b) I'm a bit of a solitary rider, I'm not keen on group rides. Thanks for asking though!


GC


----------



## Mallory (25 Nov 2012)

Hope we have some proper snow this year in London before Xmas


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You should have ordered a bag of spare studs, I would have halved you it: looks like we gonna need them


 
I contacted Schwalbe UK and explained I had lost some studs whilst bedding in the tyres (15 studs between the 4 tyres across 2 bikes). I think the contact was Wednesday last week. A day later they emailed me and asked for my home address so they could send some out. Just received around 80 studs through the post today, for free and very quickly as well, I may add. Personally I would suggest you contact Schwalbe UK. http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/contact-us/ I used this contact page. Just tell them which tyres you have at the same time and how many you have lost to date.. roughly!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Nov 2012)

Cheers @SatNav, will do!


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2012)

I suspect we won't be needing the snow tyres this winter. Who has bought a canoe ?


----------



## Norm (26 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I suspect we won't be needing the snow tyres this winter. Who has bought a canoe ?


 By no coincidence, my BCU star qualification certificate arrived in the post on Saturday morning. We haven't yet bought a kayak but my local hire centre is about 0.5km 0.27NM from home and they have our names down against a Hoss and an Expression 15.


----------



## Crankarm (26 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I suspect we won't be needing the snow tyres this winter. Who has bought a canoe ?


 
How about a full set of waterproof panniers such as Vaude Aquas or Ortlieb rollers, each pannier with an inflated car tyre tube inside and a paddle?


----------



## Crankarm (29 Nov 2012)

I have just recieved an envelope of 80 studs from Schwalbe UK. Very quick delivery. Now I just have to re-fit three where three came out.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2012)

Have now replaced the 3 missing studs - 2 rear, 1 front. It wasn't that easy, thin neck pliers and a thin electrical screwdriver with a smoothish tip to avoid cutting the tyre to help push the stud in. I don't want to have to do this too many times as it is a real PITA.


----------



## Norm (2 Dec 2012)

I got 75 studs though yesterday (Saturday) and I only contacted them in the early hours of Friday morning. I've yet the embrace the pleasures of fitting them, though I'm glad that I also only lost 3 during the bedding in.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2012)

Got my spare studs yesterday too.
Silly question, Crankarm  did you remove the inner tube before replacing the missing studs?


----------



## Crankarm (3 Dec 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Got my spare studs yesterday too.
> Silly question, Crankarm  did you remove the inner tube before replacing the missing studs?


 
Inner tube? The tyres are currently off the rims. I found it really hard to get the first replacement stud back into the tyre. I must have struggled for about 30-40 mins almost reaching the point of "Oh f***k it!" return the tyres to the shop and get a refund, but a few minutes later the first stud miraculously went in and the second didn't take quite so long maybe 15 minutes and the third a bit quicker still, but it is still an ar$e ache of a job. I wonder how long they will remain place or how many of their bretheren will make a break for freedom? I was thinking that perhaps Schwalbe could improve the tyre construction to stop them coming out by having a Kevlar or fine metal mesh band through which they all push which is in turn bonded into the tyre beneath the tread which may stop them coming out like they currently are prone to. At the moment the only thing that holds them in is the rubber of the tyre surrounding the stem of the stud being narrower than their wide base. If the surronding rubber becomes mis-shapen eg underload, then it is obvious they can and do come out. A little more thought and design like I suggest by Schwalbe might solve the problem.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2012)

Glad it's not just me that found fitting them a pita, I did read somewhere else about 'how easy they are' to fit, got another technique to try later so will report back


----------



## cnb (3 Dec 2012)

Being a little softie regarding riding when its icy i now have some schwalbe marathon winters..After my 12 mile ride in to work on Sat/Sun..I'm now converted..Great grip and a confidence builder...Although no control over the daft buggers in cars driving too fast for the conditions..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Dec 2012)

Hold the stud in a good pair of pliers, end on I.e., the carbide along the axis of the pliers towards the pivot. Then get a really good grip and insert half of the mushroom head into the hole....then twist the other half of the mushroom head into the tyre. I've done all my replacements with the tyre on and inflated.

You do need to have a death grip at all times whilst gripping the stud.it does get easier after the first few.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Hold the stud in a good pair of pliers, end on I.e., the carbide along the axis of the pliers towards the pivot. Then get a really good grip and insert half of the mushroom head into the hole....then twist the other half of the mushroom head into the tyre. I've done all my replacements with the tyre on and inflated.
> 
> You do need to have a death grip at all times whilst gripping the stud.it does get easier after the first few.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Great, cheers!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2012)

A bit pants in the slush the winters? Or was it my imagination this morning?
On ice they are great, but today I had to dismount twice because the back tyre wouldn't grip in the snow slush to get me propelled forward.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A bit pants in the slush the winters? Or was it my imagination this morning?
> On ice they are great, but today I had to dismount twice because the back tyre wouldn't grip in the snow slush to get me propelled forward.


 
No it's not you Pat, it's the tyres - there is a limitation with the Winters in snow and slush. You'd need a MTB tyre like Snow Studs or the crazy ice spikers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> No it's not you Pat, it's the tyres - there is a limitation with the Winters in snow and slush. You'd need a MTB tyre like Snow Studs or the crazy ice spikers.


He he: there is no limit on the N+1 one needs! 
.... googles for prices ....


----------



## Norm (3 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> No it's not you Pat, it's the tyres - there is a limitation with the Winters in snow and slush. You'd need a MTB tyre like Snow Studs or the crazy ice spikers.


Indeed, this is the flip side of the Winters being usable on Tarmac. They have relatively short & flat studs which will find some sort of purchase on ice and frozen snow but fresh snow needs a longer spike or a fairly aggressive tread pattern.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dec 2012)

I find going along ice on studded tyres really disconcerting. You hit the smallest ridge and enter a micro-skid lasting 1/10th of a second and moving your front wheel about 2cm sideways before it grips again and yet I have the horrific image of me falling face first as a result.

There's a dead-end road that doesn't get gritted near my house which is always a good "bike handling" warm up on my icy commutes; thought I'd pick up some speed this morning as practice. Hit a small bit of slush that altered my course by about 5 degrees towards the kerb, I was too terrified to steer back towards the middle of the road...


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2012)

ice = bike stays in garage !!! it really isnt my idea of fun when there is ice on the ground, as previously mentioned, no control of the cars sharing the icy roads with you. But for you adventurous ice riders..... enjoy


----------



## Crankarm (4 Dec 2012)

Tomorrow's forecast first thing is snow and bitterly cold northerly wind -3C. SMWs going back on.

Ed. Now on. Plus I'm going to try the cable tie method around the tyres if we get snow.


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2012)

The council snowplough has just passed my house pushing all the autumnn leaves ahead of it.


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2012)

SMW don't do slush, they're for harder frozen stuff. No for slush & fresh snow it's time to break out the ITS Mk2 tyres


----------



## mcshroom (5 Dec 2012)

Or the all-rounder Snow Studs


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Or the all-rounder Snow Studs


Sure go fit a snow stud on a 24" (ISO 507-22) wheel... Snow stud fitments being 50-559 or 38-622 

PS. anyone noticed the 2013 Schwable Winter tyres? Just the central rows of spikes but available in 30-622


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2012)

Splashed out and ordered the snow studs marathons (on sale) at bike-discount.de, along with a couple of handy gadgets and another rear light.
Well, that will be my Christmas present to myself 
I'm not getting another bike, though, gonna fit them on one I've got already that has clearance.
BTW, my winters are fitted to a small 24" MBSB, (I'm small ) the wee ebay cheapie turned out great for the commute on frost and ice.
I'm about to ride her across town


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2012)

Er, Marathon Snow Stud?... There's the Snow Stud & the Marathon Winter. According to Schwable they only produced the latter in 24"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2012)

GrasB said:


> Er, Marathon Snow Stud?... There's the Snow Stud & the Marathon Winter. According to Schwable they only produced the latter in 24"


Meant the latter, Marathon Winters.
Ordered the Snow Studs in 26", got another bike I can fit them on.


----------



## Friz (5 Dec 2012)

Had some savage deadly skids on the way in this morning. Good sense says I should probably put the studs on tonight. But I may just wait til the weekend.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

User said:


> Yay! It snowed last night in Cambridge.
> 
> Boo! I have to drive to work today as I have a meeting to drive to.


 
That is remiss of you.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

GrasB said:


> SMW don't do slush, they're for harder frozen stuff. No for slush & fresh snow it's time to break out the ITS Mk2 tyres


 
My SMWs do slush. The ride is so comfortable I could be riding on slush puppies.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

Friz said:


> Had some savage deadly skids on the way in this morning. Good sense says I should probably put the studs on tonight. But I may just wait til the weekend.


 
Well I rode at 18-20mph this morning for most of the way and at 14-15mph home as there was a strong freezing NNW headwind. Lots of ice, there were long stretches when the SMW tyres were silent meaning sheet ice especially between Over and Swavsey going down through the cutting where surface water all over the road had frozen solid but my bike was remarkably stable. I don't like to think what would have happened on non studded tyres, most likely me and bike hitting the deck and sliding for a long way in excruciating pain.


----------



## GrasB (6 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> My SMWs do slush. The ride is so comfortable I could be riding on slush puppies.


Okay... so some qualification is needed - SMW don't do >250w + slush


----------



## GrasB (6 Dec 2012)

User said:


> Just been out with the dog. Lots of ice out there, particularly in the cycle lanes. And the pavements are treacherous.
> 
> Cambridge City and County councils have learned the lessons on previous years...


I found the back roads fine this morning, mostly dry with a few obvious frozen puddles. Ultremo Aqua were more than adequate this morning.


----------



## doddy73 (6 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Hold the stud in a good pair of pliers, end on I.e., the carbide along the axis of the pliers towards the pivot. Then get a really good grip and insert half of the mushroom head into the hole....then twist the other half of the mushroom head into the tyre. I've done all my replacements with the tyre on and inflated.
> 
> You do need to have a death grip at all times whilst gripping the stud.it does get easier after the first few.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Checked mine this morning whilst drying the bike at work and I've lost 11  2 went in the first day of bedding in then checked again after 50 dry (ish) miles. So the rest have gone in the frozen snow and slush this week.

Looks like I'll be spending the evening with spare studs and pliers then.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Lots of frozen puddles to fly over/crash through on my way to work. I knew a few were deep, so lifted the front as I hit them, for the back to smash through them sending ice tinkling like broken glass. Nothing like being a hooligan on a MTB.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Must say I haven't lose a single stud on the snow studs in 3 years - probably down to the fact the studs are burried in big knobbles.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Must say I haven't lose a single stud on the snow studs in 3 years - probably down to the fact the studs are burried in big knobbles.


 
What studded tyres are you using? And you ride on them even when there is no snow just icy?


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

GrasB said:


> Er, Marathon Snow Stud?... There's the Snow Stud & the Marathon Winter. According to Schwable they only produced the latter in 24"


 
How did you come to this conclusion? If you had visited Schwalbe's wedsite you would have found that what you have writ is not the case, http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/spikes/marathon-winter/ plus I have these tyres in 26"x1.75 which I stated right at the start of this thread .


----------



## GrasB (6 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> How did you come to this conclusion? If you had visited Schwalbe's wedsite you would have found that what you have writ is not the case, http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/spikes/marathon-winter/ plus I have these tyres in 26"x1.75 which I stated right at the start of this thread .


Okay that's ambiguously worded outside the context of Pat "5mph"'s post.

The Snow Stud have 50-559 & 40-622 fitments, that means no 24" version. While the Marathon Winter have 42-622, 35-622, 47-559,* 47-507* & 42-406, so there is a 24" version


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> How did you come to this conclusion? If you had visited Schwalbe's wedsite you would have found that what you have writ is not the case, http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/spikes/marathon-winter/ plus I have these tyres in 26"x1.75 which I stated right at the start of this thread .


I think grasb was referring to the fact that only the Marathon Winter is available in a 24"... the Snow Stud isn't (only available in 26" or 700c)


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> What studded tyres are you using? And you ride on them even when there is no snow just icy?


 
MTB 26" sized Schwalbe Snow Studs. I use them when it's icy, also used them last few weeks in hissing rain and mud bog conditions.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Dec 2012)

I've had Nokian studded tyres (as supplied by Jezston via Cyclechat last winter) on for the last month or so, and I've been using the bike they're on most days for a week now - over some serious stretches of icy road. 

I haven't slipped, so they must be working.


----------



## Friz (6 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Well I rode at 18-20mph this morning for most of the way and at 14-15mph home as there was a strong freezing NNW headwind. Lots of ice, there were long stretches when the SMW tyres were silent meaning sheet ice especially between Over and Swavsey going down through the cutting where surface water all over the road had frozen solid but my bike was remarkably stable. I don't like to think what would have happened on non studded tyres, most likely me and bike hitting the deck and sliding for a long way in excruciating pain.


 
Good sense prevailed. I put the Snow Studs on last night. It made for a safe but uneventful spin in this morning..


----------



## Crankarm (6 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> MTB 26" sized Schwalbe Snow Studs. I use them when it's icy, also used them last few weeks in hissing rain and mud bog conditions.


 
What do you think of these?
http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/spikes/ice-spiker-pro/

I'm pleased with my SMWs so far.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> I think grasb was referring to the fact that only the Marathon Winter is available in a 24"... the Snow Stud isn't (only available in 26" or 700c)


Yes, yes: and when I get my delivery I will have both  as I've got a 24 MBSO (doing great in this weather btw) plus another 2 bikes, both 26", with clearance for the Snow Studs.
Nothing will stop me going places this winter!
Also quite chuffed I did get both pairs on sale.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2012)

2 pairs of studded tyres. Flip. N+1 on spikes as well.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (11 Dec 2012)

Used the contact form on Schwalbe's website after reading this post around 30 minutes ago. Just received a reply asking for my address as they are going to send me a free bag of replacement studs. From their response losing studs is expected and they seem more than willing to send out free replacements to anyone that asks.

Riding into work this morning i'm positive I heard a ping and saw one shoot away from my front tyre.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Dec 2012)

Sooo glad I had studded tyres on my bike riding home last night as it was very icy. When I got to the car park, stopped by my car and put my foot down, whoaa! Nearly went down as it was that slippy. Grim night for cycling - freezing fog and lots of ice.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Sooo glad I had studded tyres on my bike riding home last night as it was very icy. When I got to the car park, stopped by my car and put my foot down, whoaa! Nearly went down as it was that slippy. Grim night for cycling - freezing fog and lots of ice.


yep lots of freezing fog, and ice here as well, but no issues - still on the road bike with 25mm tyres. Apparently my lights are really good - my OH wanted his evening meal sooner than it was going to be with me cycling all the way home from my mothers, so came out to 'find' me. Apparently I stood out better than quite a few cars around me when he 'found' me. Shame he got me on a really nice gradual downhill (-0.5%) section (alongside the canal) that whilst it is national is really wide and open and vehicles had no isses getting around me... I was flying along like there was no tomorrow when a car came alongside me, tooted its horn to get my attention (note to self - horn is bl***dy useless on "new" car) and tried to get me to stop! bar humbug. It only got me home 20 mins sooner - right nafted off I was! I was really enjoying that ride home...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep lots of freezing fog, and ice here as well, but no issues - still on the road bike with 25mm tyres. Apparently my lights are really good - my OH wanted his evening meal sooner than it was going to be with me cycling all the way home from my mothers, so came out to 'find' me. Apparently I stood out better than quite a few cars around me when he 'found' me. Shame he got me on a really nice gradual downhill (-0.5%) section (alongside the canal) that whilst it is national is really wide and open and vehicles had no isses getting around me... I was flying along like there was no tomorrow when a car came alongside me, tooted its horn to get my attention (note to self - horn is bl***dy useless on "new" car) and tried to get me to stop! bar humbug. It only got me home 20 mins sooner - right nafted off I was! I was really enjoying that ride home...




You need to get him trained. He should have had your tea on the table for when you came in.


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Dec 2012)

I'm now sorted for winter commuting when it gets _really_ bad. You know - 1cm of snow, refrozen slush, ice ruts, abandoned cars - that kind of thing. Put the Marathon Winter's on the MTB and fitted some lights. I'll have to use a back pack rather than panniers but it's only 3 miles. I might even take a short cut through the park.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to get him trained. He should have had your tea on the table for when you came in.


yep, agreed but he was not doing joined up thinking because we got home around 15-20 mins earlier than if he had left me alone to cycle all the way. by the time I had dealt with my bike, changed and heated up tea (yes it was ready cooked, just needed re-heating) it had taken longer than if he had come home and had it ready for me when i got through the door - end result was tea was even later!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'm now sorted for winter commuting when it gets _really_ bad. You know - 1cm of snow, refrozen slush, ice ruts, abandoned cars - that kind of thing. Put the Marathon Winter's on the MTB and fitted some lights. I'll have to use a back pack rather than panniers but it's only 3 miles. I might even take a short cut through the park.


picked up/acquired a specialised rockhopper mtb (or whatever variation of spelling you want) at the weekend. Marathon winters are now on, but not bedded in because until I can get some pedals with toe straps, I can't cycle it (don't have full control of my left leg below the knee so foot has to be held in place). Once I have some light mounts for existing lights, I'm sorted, but I will put a rack on it (which I think I have managed to sorce from the wanted forum)... then all I will need are some Ergon GP1 grips and some SJS bar ends, another bottle holder (it has none) and I will be able to use the old railway line that runs between here and college which should make getting to college much less "interesting" than the back country lanes which don't get gritted but di get well iced!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2012)

No where near as good a picture as @middleagecyclist but I could not really get the bike out easily so photo'ed in situ. so wrong way round, bad background, odd angle etc... but this is the n+1 which was accidentally acquired at the weekend. (It's not an issue it not having disc brakes because currently it is a winter bike for bad weather and stopping quickly is not something I actually desire when on ice/snow etc, but I can see it having a summer use as well...


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

User said:


> I recumbent trike is the way to go - they're great fun in icy conditions...


 
Until you roll it !


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

User said:


> Difficult to roll...
> 
> ...unless you're very, very, very drunk.


----------



## middleagecyclist (14 Dec 2012)

User said:


> Are those hydraulic disk brakes? If so, watch out in winter...


Why? I would have thought the mineral oil would just become more viscous at very cold temeratures and so the levers might have a 'spongier' feel. I've been out using them in -5 and they are working fine. What should I be concerned about?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Why? I would have thought the mineral oil would just become more viscous at very cold temeratures and so the levers might have a 'spongier' feel. I've been out using them in -5 and they are working fine. What should I be concerned about?


my thoughts were that you don't want to stop very quickly on ice or snow, so disc brakes were counter productive - just a thought about the don't brake suddenly approach to driving on ice/snow etc.


----------



## Herzog (14 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my thoughts were that you don't want to stop very quickly on ice or snow, so disc brakes were counter productive - just a thought about the don't brake suddenly approach to driving on ice/snow etc.


 
That's what hand control is all about


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

Herzog said:


> That's what hand control is all about


that assumes you have full control of both hands and that the brakes are working as they shoud do...

(I had 11 ops on my left wrist/arm over 15 years and only have some use of the hand itself - one of the reasons I wear out cassettes and sprockets & my front brake blocks somewhat faster than I am meant to, I can't easily change gear with my left hand and can't brake with my left hand at all - also indicating right is an issue, though left is a doddle because I can easily take my bad arm off the bars! But don't take it to heart, I know you didn't know... (and it was one of the reasons I needed a custom buillt bike for my RTW tour).) just wish I had known about recumbrants when I first injured my arm - it took me 5 years to be able to even ride a bike again and another 5 years to be able to ride on more than 15 miles simply because of the hand issues.


----------



## Herzog (14 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that assumes you have full control of both hands and that the brakes are working as they shoud do...
> 
> (I had 11 ops on my left wrist/arm over 15 years and only have some use of the hand itself - one of the reasons I wear out cassettes and sprockets & my front brake blocks somewhat faster than I am meant to, I can't easily change gear with my left hand and can't brake with my left hand at all - also indicating right is an issue, though left is a doddle because I can easily take my bad arm off the bars! But don't take it to heart, I know you didn't know... (and it was one of the reasons I needed a custom buillt bike for my RTW tour).) just wish I had known about recumbrants when I first injured my arm - it took me 5 years to be able to even ride a bike again and another 5 years to be able to ride on more than 15 miles simply because of the hand issues.


 
Oww, well done on getting back to cycling. 

I've found when cycling in (thick) snow, anything other than discs are almost useless.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

Herzog said:


> Oww, well done on getting back to cycling.
> 
> I've found when cycling in (thick) snow, anything other than discs are almost useless.


thank you
shall bear that in mind, but it was not a probem with my expedition bike, so I will see how it goes with the mtb on marathon winters, but that said I am still using my triban 3 with 25mm tyres on it and not really having too many issues (except where 1 family seem to think de-icing their car with water is a really good idea - the cycle way/footpath and road there is little better than an ice rink!)


----------



## Herzog (14 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ...except where 1 family seem to think de-icing their car with water is a really good idea - the cycle way/footpath and road there is little better than an ice rink!)


 
The (lack of) consideration of others is often astounding


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jan 2013)

The forecast is for freezing weather to return by sunday and next week -3 / -4C. Moderate/strong northerly and NNE winds. Snow as well. Brrrrrrrr .............

SMW will be going back on ............ again! Since replacing the last 3 studs lost (2 days commuting to work)another 18 studs have gone missing mainly from the rear tyre. I'm not looking forward to replacing all these.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The forecast is for freezing weather to return by sunday and next week -3 / -4C. Moderate/strong northerly and NNE winds. Snow as well. Brrrrrrrr .............
> 
> SMW will be going back on ............ again! Since replacing the last 3 studs lost (2 days commuting to work)another 18 studs have gone missing mainly from the rear tyre. I'm not looking forward to replacing all these.


can't remember if it was in here or elsewhere but a touch of washing up liquid *may* help getting them in and will wash out easily...


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The forecast is for freezing weather to return by sunday and next week -3 / -4C. Moderate/strong northerly and NNE winds. Snow as well. Brrrrrrrr .............


 
Bring it On !


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2013)

Another 18 studs going missing.  Not lost one on my Snow Studs in 4 winters !


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Another 18 studs going missing.  Not lost one on my Snow Studs in 4 winters !


 

Fossyant I just knew you were going to tell me this! I hate you! (no not really). I have mine at max pressure but I do carry quite a lot in my panniers so quite a lot of weight. Given it has been so mild the last few weeks I had put my Armadillo Nimbuses back on and was putting off replacing the studs in the SMWs. I have also been using my other 700C commuting bike when it was dry but now this too needs a good clean and re-lube. My Kona MTB is absolutely filthy even with 60mm mudguards. The GBW is coverd in tonnes of debris, vegetation and muck from the flooding plus the last week have seen lots of piles of fresh horse poo. So the next few days and weekend will involve a lot of cleaning and fettling. Double nitrile glove time .


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2244367, member: 259"]Bliemy. I'm glad I chose Nokians instead of Schwalbe![/quote]

Which ones?


----------



## GrasB (9 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The forecast is for freezing weather to return by sunday and next week -3 / -4C. Moderate/strong northerly and NNE winds. Snow as well. Brrrrrrrr .............
> 
> SMW will be going back on ............ again! Since replacing the last 3 studs lost (2 days commuting to work)another 18 studs have gone missing mainly from the rear tyre. I'm not looking forward to replacing all these.


... My SMW having done about 4000-5000 miles on them have had 2 or 3 studs replaced.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

Uhmm ... I only lost 6 from the winters, none from the ice spike set. Been using both during "normal" wet weather.


----------



## thegravestoneman (9 Jan 2013)

Always used to like riding in in the snow on my trikes. They would sit at an odd angle as it was only the near side rear that had drive so you would get home with a crick in your neck from having to look sideways to go forward. My Higgins with the diff was useless though as it would always throw drive to the wrong wheel and you would get nowhere. I used to use a cycle-speedway tyre on the drive wheel if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Another 18 studs going missing.  Not lost one on my Snow Studs in 4 winters !


Did I read somewhere that the snow studs use longer studs than the winters?
If so that's maybe why they stay in better?

Put my ice bike back into the spare bedroom, looks like I'll be getting it down again for next weeks night shifts


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Did I read somewhere that the snow studs use longer studs than the winters?
> If so that's maybe why they stay in better?
> 
> Put my ice bike back into the spare bedroom, looks like I'll be getting it down again for next weeks night shifts


Don't think they do, but the difference is the studs are surrounded by bigger knobblies, so I would assume less flex.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2013)

As a soft Londoner I don't go in for this kinky tyre piercing business but I have just had a ride out in my new Northwave Arctic boots. Toastastic. At around 5 degrees it's nowhere near cold enough to need them but for the first time this winter I'm actually looking forward to a nice northerly wind.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As a soft Londoner I don't go in for this kinky tyre piercing business but I have just had a ride out in my new Northwave Arctic boots. Toastastic. At around 5 degrees it's nowhere near cold enough to need them but for the first time this winter I'm actually looking forward to a nice northerly wind.


 
Jeese, the rest of you will be cold in the Arctic wind, but your feet will be nice and warm.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2013)

Snow forecast Saturday for West Mids and central areas, so with any luck we'll get a dusting here in Westshire.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Jeese, the rest of you will be cold in the Arctic wind, but your feet will be nice and warm.


I reserve the right to freeze to death with warm toes!


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reserve the right to freeze to death with warm toes!


 
Ah, but you could get the cold shoulder treatment from SWMBO.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Put my ice bike back into the spare bedroom, looks like I'll be getting it down again for next weeks night shifts


 
I've put Boris in the spare bedroom: he's so clean, so shiny, he's not allowed out until July


----------



## Mallory (12 Jan 2013)

Only used my marathon winters a few times. 6 studs lost from front and 1 from rear. I suppose locking up the wheels (i forgot i had disc brakes) didn't help


----------



## Crankarm (21 Mar 2013)

Winter is not quite finished yet. Lots of snow forecast for the weekend and cold! The studded tyres might get one more outing.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Winter is not quite finished yet. Lots of snow forecast for the weekend and cold! The studded tyres might get one more outing.


Good 2-3 inches of slushy snow on the back roads coming home this morning.


----------



## Leodis (22 Mar 2013)

Wish I had studded tyres, looks like the bus today


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

Not stuck here yet, but its not looking great for later. Studded MTB out. Shame I've got to plug along into Manchester on it, oh well. Hope there is some nice snow lying for the return home on the trans pennine. Not risking the 23mm fixed as the forecast isn't great later.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

Looks like the south east is going to miss all the snow mayhem... thank gawd.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2013)

Looking at the weather i am stuck underneath what is going too be the worst of it and i do not fancy my chances at 3am .
Coming home this morning studded tyres would have been no use as it was soft unpacked snow .


----------



## hennbell (22 Mar 2013)

I still curse the OP of this tread ever since that day I have had nothing but snow and now the rumor is that snow will stay till mid April. Golf season is going to be impacted.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Winter is not quite finished yet. Lots of snow forecast for the weekend and cold! The studded tyres might get one more outing.


Your new user name should be "Mystic Meg" 
Rode to work in a snow storm this morning, same again on the way back - love it, btw 
Ice spikers are the best bike invention ever ... even better than chain quick links!
Now, who's going to invent the self cleaning bike?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2013)

hennbell said:


> I still curse the OP of this tread ever since that day I have had nothing but snow and now the rumor is that snow will stay till mid April. Golf season is going to be impacted.


Was working at the Glasgow Golf Show today: golfers all moaning about the weather.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Was working at the Glasgow Golf Show today: golfers all moaning about the weather.


 I thought that's why Hi-Vis balls were invented for!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2013)

hennbell said:


> I still curse the OP of this tread ever since that day I have had nothing but snow and now the rumor is that snow will stay till mid April. Golf season is going to be impacted.


The danger of being impacted by Golfs is an all year round hazard down here in SE London.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> I thought that's why Hi-Vis balls were invented for!


Funny you should say that: a random visitor remarked "they should invent coloured balls for us to golf in the snow"


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Funny you should say that: a random visitor remarked "they should invent coloured balls for us to golf in the snow"


They definitely existed when I was a child - I remember going on a course with my Dad and bright orange golf balls. (That is back in the 80's I think).


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)

Another car day for me, glad i did as the roads were even worse and as it was 3 am no tracks to follow on the roads.had to get up after a couple of hours sleep to look after the kids while the wife has gone to work , she walked as the roads are that bad .
Good 4 inches of snow in the back garden atm and still snowing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2013)

Gazprom don't make the weather but if they did it would probably look like this....

This weather has left my flabber in need of an urgent gastectomy.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Looks like the south east is going to miss all the snow mayhem... thank gawd.


 

HA! Bloody weather gods.....woke up this morning to .....snow


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2013)

We've got a sprinkling


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Mar 2013)

Thicker snow today than yesterday. I'm going to dig out the MTB and head up into the hills.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thicker snow today than yesterday. I'm going to dig out the MTB and head up into the hills.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww

 run for the hills matt is coming .


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2013)

I've headed for the hills but without the bike ... I'm even further north than Pat!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> I've headed for the hills but without the bike ... I'm even further north than Pat!


You went to visit @Snorri?


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Mar 2013)

Another weekend on the turbo.

I spend more time in the garage than Kevin Webster.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Another weekend on the turbo.
> 
> I spend more time in the garage than Kevin Webster.


 
Who ........... is Kevin Webster?


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2013)

Slightly small problem this morning. I left my bike in car over night as CBA to bring it in last night. 2-3 inches of snow this morning. Got bike out of car without problem but can't get bicycle tyres off to put studded SMW tyres on as the Armadillo Nimbuses currently on it are so cold. Tyre levers (Park - normally excellent) can't even begin to lift the beads. Oooops  . Have to fall back on using car to get to work today .


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

I hope you are regretting the title of this thread now


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Who ........... is Kevin Webster?


 
Mechanic from Coronation Street.

Currently absent from the show due to alleged 'indiscretions' in the actor's personal life.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> I've headed for the hills but without the bike ... I'm even further north than Pat!


I am in the middle of the country, where the snow is


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I am in the middle of the country, where the snow is


Im in the place where the local paper boasted we'd escape the heavy snow, guess what they were wrong


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You went to visit @Snorri?


If I was going to choose to visit someone I think I would be checking to see who lived in southern Europe!!! I want to see the sunshine and warmth!


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Slightly small problem this morning. I left my bike in car over night as CBA to bring it in last night. 2-3 inches of snow this morning. Got bike out of car without problem but can't get bicycle tyres off to put studded SMW tyres on as the Armadillo Nimbuses currently on it are so cold. Tyre levers (Park - normally excellent) can't even begin to lift the beads. Oooops  . Have to fall back on using car to get to work today .


 
Well the story today didn't quite go as I wrote. I managed to get the Nimbus tyres off and studded tyres on in 11 minutes as the Nimbis were just about warm enough to stretch to get off with tyre levers. So I did ride to work in the end, well half way, GBW from St.Ives to Cambridge. I was glad I had the studded tyres as it was pretty snowy but clear coming back. But boy the wind was cold.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Slightly small problem this morning. I left my bike in car over night as CBA to bring it in last night. 2-3 inches of snow this morning. Got bike out of car without problem but can't get bicycle tyres off to put studded SMW tyres on as the Armadillo Nimbuses currently on it are so cold. Tyre levers (Park - normally excellent) can't even begin to lift the beads. Oooops  . Have to fall back on using car to get to work today .


How come you don't have a bike permanently fitted with studded tyres?


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> How come you don't have a bike permanently fitted with studded tyres?


 
I can't afford that. Whadya think I am, loaded or summut?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Mar 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I can't afford that. Whadya think I am, loaded or summut?


Yes


----------



## hennbell (26 Apr 2013)

It looks like spring is here, almost all of the snow is gone. The only snow left is in highly shaded areas.
Snow has been on the ground from October 17th 2012 till April 26, 2013 longest winter ever!
Spring here has the strange smell of decay, all the waste from the winter does not biodegrade so once everything thaws it begins to breakdown.

We had our first rain of the year today. That is something that is really special, first rain of the will cause the rest of the snow to melt and it smells so good..
Golf looks to be off for at least 2 more weeks, will be mid May before I swing a club.

I am fighting the urge to get out the road bike. Road are still covered in debris from the winter, but soon the roads will be cleaned and out the road bike will fly.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2013)

Well snow is forecast for the end of this month, over here.


----------



## hennbell (29 Apr 2013)

Bugger! Snowing when i got up this morning, no golf for a while.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2013)

hennbell said:


> Bugger! Snowing when i got up this morning, no golf for a while.


Just get a set of Hi-Vis balls!


----------

